

Ask HN: Should I Integrate My Startup with Twitter/Facebook? - shiv86

I feel that if the app is a success they will have access to all of the user data and metrics and will eventually copy the core product.
======
mrorbitman
A huge number of popular apps are integrated with facebook/twitter. Those
companies are not necessarily in the business of copying every successful app
that leverages their apis.

